# Post your Xmas Pictures here!



## Rob Fisher (11/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (11/12/15)

I think you've got Xmas and Circus a weebit mixed up Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (11/12/15)

Just couldn't resist:

*The Four stages of Rob*

1. He believes in Santa Claus
2. He doesn’t believe in Santa Claus
3. He dresses up as Santa Claus
4. He looks like Santa Claus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox (11/12/15)

johan said:


> Just couldn't resist:
> 
> *The Four stages of Rob*
> 
> ...


then he must be santa claus ..... Chrismas list sent @Rob Fisher i have been a very good boy i would like a RX200 please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (11/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> then he must be santa claus ..... Chrismas list sent @Rob Fisher i have been a very good boy i would like a RX200 please


Im not that @Rob Fisher greedy I just need any TC mod 
oh ad yes I have been a good boy, 





sort of

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

